# Bilbao



## Sunshineseeker (Sep 26, 2018)

hi,

Thinking of doing trip via ferry to Bilbao then on down to portugal . Just wondering if anyone has any tips regards this trip . ie will i be on toll roads at all, is it better to get across to coast road as soon as possible , etc etc. any help tips  gratefully received.Happy travelling . Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Lee (Sep 26, 2018)

We went last year in January.
We used the toll road from around Bayonne to Bilbao from memory it was about 20 euros, which when you looks at the roads around there I thought was well spent.
We stopped in a hostel car park on the out skirts of Bilbao in the car park It's 6 euros per person with breakfast, and a bus stop outside the gate to the town centre. There is another site near but it closes in the winter time.
The only problem is the access, we have a 6 metre van which was fine but anything over 7.5 metres will not get in.
The coordinates are 43.262001  -2.96037.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 26, 2018)

There's a good, long running thread... " Spain / Portugal,where are you ?
It's worth reading through it...loads of information and tips.
Keep us posted on your travels.


----------



## bilbao camper (Sep 26, 2018)

2 free places to stay near Bilbao are the aire at Sopela paid water 200 metres to metro 1.90 euro fare to centre bilbao approx 30 mins or the old port Algorta free water no waste water emptying public toilets on beach 100 metres 400 metres to metro 0.90euro to centre approx 25 mins


----------



## bilbao camper (Sep 26, 2018)

The route i take from Bilbao is the A8 A67 A62 to Salamanca all free then into Portugal the its up to you if you use toll roads.Plenty of aires and places to stop on that route.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 26, 2018)

You will find a great place to stop in Bilbao in the POIs.

Have a look at CU Bilbao. Easy parking, great views, good walks and a bus service into the city too ...


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 27, 2018)

it costs a few pence in tolls to get from bilboa to burgos but then you are on a free motorway to seville about 500mls, from there depending on time of year you can access portugal from various points, there are good aires in palencia and caserces on route , loads more in the poi map or get the app ********** .


----------



## bilbao camper (Sep 27, 2018)

Bilbao Burgos is 21.55 euro tolls not pence


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 27, 2018)

We have stayed on the aire at Ampudia a couple of times, N41degrees54.675', W004degrees48.835'

Sorry, can't find the degrees symbol on the iPad!

Lovely quiet little town, interesting galleried streets and an old castle in view from the aire.


----------



## Sunshineseeker (Sep 27, 2018)

*thanks*

Hi,

Thanks for all the tips and Info, much appreciated. Can I ask are there plenty of fuel stations dispensing autogas as our bus has been converted and st half price obviously prefer to run on gas.

Thanks

Steve / Chubby


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 27, 2018)

use www fuel flash.eu for lpg al over europe


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 28, 2018)

Jo001 said:


> We have stayed on the aire at Ampudia a couple of times, N41degrees54.675', W004degrees48.835'
> 
> Sorry, can't find the degrees symbol on the iPad!
> 
> Lovely quiet little town, interesting galleried streets and an old castle in view from the aire.



This aire is in the POIs ...


----------



## redhand (Oct 9, 2018)

Why bilbao if going south santander is easier


----------



## jann (Oct 11, 2018)

Not much difference between Bilbao and Santander.
If coming back from Bilbao,it used to be possible to stop overnight the night before the crossing, check first though.


----------



## Sunshineseeker (Oct 11, 2018)

thanks for replies leaving end of October so will check prices for both Bilbao and Santander nearer time of departure.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 11, 2018)

These crossings are very popular. You would be advised to check availability ASAP.


----------

